# Need Suggestion for Protect & Safety life for Mi LED Smart TV 4A PRO 49?



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2018)

Hi All members,

Need Suggestion,

For Mi LED Smart TV 4A PRO 49

Any additional requirement to add to Protect and Safety purpose like extend life from from higher voltage power surges...Stabilizer OR UPS or Spike Surge protractor extension?

Which one is good to add?

@Nerevarine
@bssunilreddy
@SaiyanGoku
@Minion
@nac
@Vyom
@billubakra
@Gollum


----------



## Vyom (Oct 10, 2018)

I have never ever used a UPS or stabilizer for a TV.
I think a surge protector is enough.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 10, 2018)

No need if you don't have electricity fluctuations at your place. If you wanna spend some bucks then use Belkin wire extender which has built in surge protection.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 10, 2018)

billubakra said:


> No need if you don't have electricity fluctuations at your place. If you wanna spend some bucks then use Belkin wire extender which has built in surge protection.



In my area in the summertime fluctuation more also cut off frequently.


----------



## billubakra (Oct 10, 2018)

shreeux said:


> In my area in the summertime fluctuation more also cut off frequently.


Then use that Belkin one. For backup wait for others to comment. I haven't seen anyone using a ups/inverter with tv.


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2018)

shreeux said:


> For Mi LED Smart TV 4A PRO 49
> Any additional requirement to add to Protect and Safety purpose like extend life from from higher voltage power surges...Stabilizer OR UPS or Spike Surge protractor extension?
> Which one is good to add?


As long as I remember we always used/using booster?/stabilizer for TV. In 90s it was BUSH TV, now it's BPL CRT and even with Philips 32" HD ready we're using a stabilizer.


----------



## nac (Oct 10, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Can I buy separately for Wall mount?


If you intend to nail the TV onto the wall, you may not have any space between TV and the wall to access ports/cables. If there is enough space, fine. If not, get a simple wall mount or if you want get an extended wall mount. Something like this

*www.standsandmounts.com/images/products/detail/PLAY20X_A.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2018)

My exiting 32inch TV using V-Guard VG Crystal Voltage Stabilizer...Can I use the same for Mi LED Smart TV 4A PRO 49?


----------



## nac (Oct 11, 2018)

shreeux said:


> My exiting 32inch TV using V-Guard VG Crystal Voltage Stabilizer...Can I use the same for Mi LED Smart TV 4A PRO 49?


Yeah, I guess it should do. The one we use is smaller than this one, it's V guard don't remember the model. If I remember right, we bought it for about 1600/- 2-3 yrs back. Tata sky set top box + cable TV set top box + TV all are connected in this one.

Check TV manual and check stabilizer manual and see how much this one can take. And also check amazon Q&A and google.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks guys.
Today i have ordered Belkin Essential Series F9E400zb1.5MGRY 4-Socket Surge Protector (Cost 749)for my new Mi 4A PRO tv.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2018)

Yesterday Night Order Placed...Chose 8-Socket because of 700 Joule energy rating to provide surge protection. 

The remaining socket is less joule & sockets. Compare to this one not much price different only few 100rs only.

*i.imgur.com/oUVLoWt.png


----------



## shreeux (Oct 11, 2018)

How to take Audio Output to Speakers?
Suggest Pls


*i.imgur.com/c3Xwdxm.png

*i.imgur.com/CwuZTOJ.png


----------



## silicon_fusion (Oct 12, 2018)

I guess you can use HDMI (ARC) 1

Please have a visit to What is Audio Return Channel (ARC)?



shreeux said:


> How to take Audio Output to Speakers?
> Suggest Pls
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shreeux (Oct 12, 2018)

silicon_fusion said:


> I guess you can use HDMI (ARC) 1
> 
> Please have a visit to What is Audio Return Channel (ARC)?




My speaker (Swan M200KII)  have RCA (L+R) input?


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2018)

shreeux said:


> Yesterday Night Order Placed...Chose 8-Socket because of 700 Joule energy rating to provide surge protection.
> 
> The remaining socket is less joule & sockets. Compare to this one not much price different only few 100rs only.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/oUVLoWt.png




Just received...

*i.imgur.com/CHNcI06.jpg

*i.imgur.com/fAgIa3h.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2018)

Installed last week.

*i.imgur.com/vkfZNWw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/m4K372M.jpg

*i.imgur.com/umSco2d.jpg


----------



## shreeux (Oct 31, 2018)

How to connect Speaker to MI TV?

a) Bluetooth Stereo Adapter Audio Receiver to Speakers (TV>>Bluetooth>>Speakers)
b) DAC (digital audio converter) (TV>>DAC>>Speakers)

Above both options which one is good?
Suggest with a Product name ‍♂

Need Urgent

*TV IN/OUT*
*i.imgur.com/c3Xwdxm.png


*Speaker IN*

*i.imgur.com/GLtldMq.jpg


@Nerevarine
@bssunilreddy
@SaiyanGoku
@Minion
@nac
@Vyom
@billubakra
@Gollum


----------



## billubakra (Oct 31, 2018)

shreeux said:


> How to connect Speaker to MI TV?
> 
> a) Bluetooth Stereo Adapter Audio Receiver to Speakers (TV>>Bluetooth>>Speakers)
> b) DAC (digital audio converter) (TV>>DAC>>Speakers)
> ...


No idea bro. Tagging our star @whitestar_999


----------



## billubakra (Oct 31, 2018)

BTW did you ask the oem's customer support?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 31, 2018)

What is your budget for DACs.
Check out Audio and Video Hardware Recomendations and Advice.

There are two types of DACs you may buy.

DACs with Line In  (L/R) or DACs with SPDIF input. Also remember Speaker DACs and Headphone DACs are targetted differently.

Also consider what kind of speakers will you be driving. Do you have amp inbuilt speakers (Active?) or do you have Passive speakers that need external amplification.

If former, you only need a DAC, as double amping is very bad. If latter, then get combi (speaker) DAC/AMP

I've never owned a good one apart from a crappy ASUS Xonar U3.  Check ZReviews channel and reddit thread.

Ive heard very good things from this one in particular, if you want to be a little adventurous and not go for the regular old FiiO from Indian Amazon.

*www.amazon.com/FX-Audio-Optical-Coaxial-Amplifier/dp/B072JJT7SF

FX Audio DAC X6 HiFi Optical/Coaxial/USB Digital Audio Amplifier DAC Decoder-in Digital-to-Analog Converter from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## meetdilip (Oct 31, 2018)

There is a cable which allows you to plugin 3.5 mm and then take the output to left and right of the speaker.

PS : No 3.5 mm audio on pro version ?


----------



## Vyom (Oct 31, 2018)

shreeux said:


> How to connect Speaker to MI TV?
> 
> a) Bluetooth Stereo Adapter Audio Receiver to Speakers (TV>>Bluetooth>>Speakers)
> b) DAC (digital audio converter) (TV>>DAC>>Speakers)



A good DAC is expensive. Bluetooth speakers are not. But DAC is more robust and can give better sound output. Bluetooth can be a pit patchy.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2018)

billubakra said:


> BTW did you ask the oem's customer support?



Yeah...They recommend to use HDMI(ARC) and S/PDIF.

Nowadays RCA input was out for fashion also reduce the cost price unnecessarily input


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> What is your budget for DACs.
> Check out Audio and Video Hardware Recomendations and Advice.
> 
> There are two types of DACs you may buy.
> ...




As of now using *Swans M200MKII* for my PC
Which DAC suitable for me?
Budget below 2k or 5k

I don't like to invest more on DAC...Instead of buying a new dedicate speaker set for MI-TV alone

(In my mind always ringing *Swans M200MKIII *for TV....I don't know its right choice or not*)*


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2018)

meetdilip said:


> There is a cable which allows you to plugin 3.5 inch and then take the output to left and right of the speaker.
> 
> PS : No 3.5 mm audio on pro version ?



Yes, No 3.5mm audio output...Check the previous image post.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 1, 2018)

Vyom said:


> A good DAC is expensive. Bluetooth speakers are not. But DAC is more robust and can give better sound output. Bluetooth can be a pit patchy.



You mean quality may differ or signal may disturb frequently. Compare to regular cable connect.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 1, 2018)

shreeux said:


> You mean quality may differ or signal may disturb frequently. Compare to regular cable connect.


Yes,it is just like wifi vs lan.No matter what,lan will always have more stable & faster speeds across similar connection speeds.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2018)

shreeux said:


> As of now using *Swans M200MKII* for my PC
> Which DAC suitable for me?
> Budget below 2k or 5k
> 
> ...



Played a few movies in MI TV- Used Both players VLC & MX poor video quality also very low sound...Switched to KODI played video was very well with good contrast and smoothly

Watched few downloaded movies in MI TV with Kodi Player. A video was the good contrast,  but the audio sucks in TV speakers

Need to buy a converter pls suggest the good one, below 5k


_(Yesterday watched MEG & MILE 22 in MI TV
Due to tv speakers, not enough complete movie experience)

@Nerevarine
@bssunilreddy
@SaiyanGoku
@Minion
@nac
@Vyom
@billubakra
@Gollum
@whitestar_999
_


----------



## nac (Nov 3, 2018)

I don't have a clue about converter/speaker?

My assumption is that due to thin body of these LED televisions, they don't have enough space to put some powerful speakers in them.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 3, 2018)

*Swans M200MKII*

These are audiophile grade speakers meant for listening at close distance.
I would recommend speakers that have larger volume if you are going to use with TV (Logitech Z625).


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2018)

nac said:


> I don't have a clue about converter/speaker?
> 
> My assumption is that due to thin body of these LED televisions, they don't have enough space to put some powerful speakers in them.



Yes, Due to cost & competitive, They made like this


----------



## shreeux (Nov 3, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> *Swans M200MKII*
> 
> These are audiophile grade speakers meant for listening at close distance.
> I would recommend speakers that have larger volume if you are going to use with TV (Logitech Z625).



Thanks for suggesting this...just reviewed in digit site....Imgur: The magic of the Internet

Already watched movies in Sony TV with Swans....Awesome..Crystal clear audio.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2018)

*i.imgur.com/FtH4NrB.png


But they mentioned 
*Support PCM format, don’t support Dolby and DTS format*
My queries
If I play *downloaded *content or any *Streaming *FullHD with Dolby or DTS ....The sound will not hear?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 6, 2018)

It depends on whether TV converts the audio before sending it over s/pdif  or whether it is doing a passthrough(aka untouched audio directly send from source over s/pdif). Check in your TV manual/settings audio section regarding this.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 6, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It depends on whether TV converts the audio before sending it over s/pdif  or whether it is doing a passthrough(aka untouched audio directly send from source over s/pdif). Check in your TV manual/settings audio section regarding this.


Checked with TV and Manual nothing found..They simply mentioned support


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 7, 2018)

In your TV--audio settings see if there is a passthrough option available(it may be so that this option only shows after connecting something to s/pdif port but still try) & if yes then see if you can select the output to "raw"(untouched meaning whatever source audio is it will be passed over to s/pdif without any conversion by TV meaning convertor will have to decode audio) or "PCM"(if it is there then the convertor will work as audio output from tv s/pdif port will be PCM after TV converts any non-PCM audio to this).


----------



## shreeux (Nov 8, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> In your TV--audio settings see if there is a passthrough option available(it may be so that this option only shows after connecting something to s/pdif port but still try) & if yes then see if you can select the output to "raw"(untouched meaning whatever source audio is it will be passed over to s/pdif without any conversion by TV meaning convertor will have to decode audio) or "PCM"(if it is there then the convertor will work as audio output from tv s/pdif port will be PCM after TV converts any non-PCM audio to this).




Below images are the screenshot of Sound settings.

*i.imgur.com/rpUlAqP.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CytViLL.jpg

*i.imgur.com/5zZJxDf.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2018)

It seems that mi TV 4A by default does not decode dolby/ac3 audio so you need to first install MX player/vlc & then enable PCM in digital audio output setting.
audio format not supported for high quality video - Mi TV - Mi Community - Xiaomi


----------



## shreeux (Nov 9, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It seems that mi TV 4A by default does not decode dolby/ac3 audio so you need to first install MX player/vlc & then enable PCM in digital audio output setting.
> audio format not supported for high quality video - Mi TV - Mi Community - Xiaomi



I select in Auto...Using Kodi Player

VLC & MX Player did not boost sound...

*i.imgur.com/5zZJxDf.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2018)

What do you mean exactly?Is kodi player able to play dolby audio files with sound?If yes then you may still need to select PCM in digital audio format setting.As long as any player can play files with dolby audio correctly in TV then it should work with that s/pdif audio convertor.


----------



## shreeux (Nov 9, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> What do you mean exactly?Is kodi player able to play dolby audio files with sound?If yes then you may still need to select PCM in digital audio format setting.As long as any player can play files with dolby audio correctly in TV then it should work with that s/pdif audio convertor.



All player working, While select  "Auto" in Digital Audio Format.
Kodi was working fine...Compare to other players
Kodi has inbuilt more feature settings also complicated.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 9, 2018)

That digital audio format setting is only relevant when something is connected to s/pdif port,until then you can use "auto" or "pcm" as it doesn't matter.

You wanted to know if that audio convertor will work & based on above(assuming all players working playing audio with dolby audio files) it should work at "auto" or else at "PCM".


----------



## shreeux (Nov 10, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> You wanted to know if that audio convertor will work & based on above(assuming all players working playing audio with dolby audio files) it should work at "auto" or else at "PCM".



Yes, As of now I chose this one...*192kHz DAC Converter Digital Optical Coaxial Toslink to Analog L/R RCA 3.5mm Jack Audio Converter Adapter With Volume Control

and Cable...AmazonBasics 4-Feet Digital Audio Coaxial Cable*


----------

